# San Diego Commuter Site



## vdubbusrider (Apr 8, 2005)

I just started a forum for San Diego Bike commuters. Just started it today so jump on and contribute with other peoples that have made cycling a lifestyle. 

WWW.SDBIKECOMMUTER.COM. 



Use this site to:



First off learn how to commute by bike if you don't already

Learn and discuss routes around town (specific to SD county!)

Bike Advocacy (Lets push for better bike lanes and such)

Discuss products specific to bike commuting. 

Discuss the different styles of bikes for commuting

Meet new and interesting people that also commute. 

Organize fun rides for the non-spandex rider. 

Contribute or learn from the technical "how to" section.

Discuss and learn about bike touring around So Cal. 

Learn how it's possible to do most all your shopping with a bicycle. 

If you already are a pro at commuting there's still a lot for you there! Also feel welcome to help with questions. The more people commuting the better! 



<img src="https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v245/vdubbusrider/misc/atlantisr6.jpg">

<img src="https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v245/vdubbusrider/misc/117_1793.jpg">

<img src="https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v245/vdubbusrider/misc/stokemonkey_electric_bike.jpg">

<img src="https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v245/vdubbusrider/misc/22565191.jpg">

<img src="https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v245/vdubbusrider/mixte/7.jpg">


----------

